# Introductions



## Laura P N U (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I just joined this forum and I thought it would be a good idea to introduce myself properly! 

My name is Laura and I am based in London. For ten years, which is until August 2011, I worked for a public body as team leader in a busy administration department. Last summer, however, I decided to take voluntary severance and I started a new career as dog carer.

I run my own dog home boarding service (from my home) called Paws'N'Unwind and in the past 7 months I have had the pleaure to look after several four legged guests.

I currently don't have pets of my own but I treat each one of my guests as if they were my pets, so lots of attention and care.

But I don't want to bore you to much so I'll stop here but hopefully I'll talk to you soon on this forum!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice tidy web-site you have. Paws'N'Unwind - Dog Home Boarding

May I suggest that you re-name the picture files you use on the site from things like "cache_2412597663.png" to "Dog Day Care - Dog Walking.png" etc.

This seems like a minor point but it increases the "value" of your site within the Google Page Rankings.

Have a trawl through similar threads in these pages where I have advised people on their web-sites.

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Laura P N U (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your feedback and advice - much appreciated!

I'll certainly do that once I've figured out how!

Take care


----------

